# Happy New Year!



## Janice (Jan 1, 2008)

“Share your gifts and talents listen with your heart.
Do the things you dream about but don't have time to start.

Pick a bouquet of flowers show someone that you care,
Be gracious and forgiving life is never fair.

Hold on to your courage you may need it down the road,
We all have a cross to bear it could be a heavy load.

If you practice all these things no matter where you roam,
You may find both sun and rain but you'll never feel alone.”
​
*CHEERS!*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!  Hope everyone has a great year!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!!! Peace And Blessings!!!!!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 1, 2008)

Wishing each and everyone you all the very best in 2008!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year My Friends!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 1, 2008)

::

Happy New Year!​


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to all


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 1, 2008)

*Love,Peace,Health  & Joy wishes to all in 2008!
    HeartVibes, Cheryl Faith

  "...now I know that I'm needed for The Symphony...." 
           Kate Bush,"Symphony In** Blue"

PS...a Symphony of Colors Wished to you, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## redambition (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year! i hope everyone has a fantastic 2008.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Everybody!!!


----------



## SlimSugar (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







WhOot WhOot! I got another green dot!! Im movin up Specktranites!!!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to all of Specktra!!!! <3


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!  My best wishes to all the guys and gals on Specktra for a stellar '08!


----------



## nunu (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to wish everybody a fantastic, healthy and colorful new year !! 

Hope all your wishes will come true !!


----------



## Sshaythiel (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year all


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## nikki (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Everybody!!!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year and best wishes for 2008!!


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_happy new year everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







WhOot WhOot! I got another green dot!! Im movin up Specktranites!!!_

 
Dang, my first dot isn't even green!!!  How do you do it??????????????

Anyway, Happy New Year to everyone on the best site on the web!!!! 

Love it here!  Wishing everyone and their families peace and prosperity this coming year (and a lot of makeup).


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year for 2008 to you all!!!

Have a brilliant year whatever you do


----------



## meiming (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to everyone in Specktra!! I wish everyone an awesome 2008


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to my Specktra friends!!!  May you be safe, prosperous, and  blessed!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year, fellow MAC addicts!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!! May it be filled with lots and lots of *MAC!!*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy happy new year ladies and gents!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year!




​Love, Peace, Health & Beauty Products!


----------

